# Guarapuava, novas fotos



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

1. Avenida Guarapuava, bairro Cidade dos Lagos









2. shopping Cidade dos Lagos









3. 









4. 









5.









6. Vista do centro a partir do Cidade dos Lagos









7. Centro, parque do Lago









8. 









9. Parque do Lago









10. 










11.









12. Centro visto a partir do Cidade dos Lagos









13. Lagoa das Lágrimas, Trianon









14.









15.









16.









17. Lagoa das Lágrimas, Trianon









18.









19. Centro


















20. Rua XV de Novembro








Anderson Zacalusni

21. 









22. Plátanos no Trianon









23. Batel









24.









25. Parque das Araucárias









26. 









27. Parque do Lago









28. Vista do Morro Alto









29. Aeroporto 










30. Centro visto da BR 277









31. Fim de tarde no parque do lago


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

32.








Beto Spyra

33.








Luiz Rosa

34.








Luisão Vascaíno

35.








Luis Rosa

36.










37. Teatro Municipal









38. Batel








Luisao Vascaino

39. Arredores parque do lago








Luisao Vascaino

40. Praça Cleve 








Luis Rosa

41.








Luis Rosa

42. Parque do Lago








José Cantos Lopes

43.








José Cantos Lopes

44.








Marcos Antonio

45. 








Roberto Niczay


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Que construção é essa no parque das araucárias?


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

A Sibéria brasileira.
Parabéns pelo trabalho!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

lorrampaiva said:


> A Sibéria brasileira.
> Parabéns pelo trabalho!


😂 kkk. Valeu Lorram, obrigado por curtir! 



Rdx MG said:


> Que construção é essa no parque das araucárias?


Estufa do Jardim Botânico









Anderson Zacalusni


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Impressionante como Guarapuava se transformou!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

lorrampaiva said:


> A Sibéria brasileira.


Não é a Sibéria nem do Paraná, esse título pertence a Palmas!


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Guarapuava , que ainda não conheço, com belos parques a cidade passando por uma fase muito boa na construção civil tanto em edifícios como no emergente bairro Cidade dos Lagos, gostei das fotos , belo thread [email protected]


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Kehrwald said:


> Impressionante como Guarapuava se transformou!


Valeu Kehrwald, obrigado por comentar. Sim, tem bastante coisa acontecendo, é realmente uma transformação.

O Cidade dos Lagos sedia um instituto de pesquisas, o IPEC, dois hospitais, vai sediar um 1 terceiro que está sendo construído, tem 2 universidades funcionando, mais duas irão instalar campi e todos juntos vão se integrar ao Cilla Tech Park, que é um acelerador de start-ups em pesquisa genômica. Alem da pesquisa do câncer, alzheimer e outras doenças, o IPEC vai desenvolver pesquisa de produtos para o agronegócio o que faz muito sentido em Guarapuava e no Paraná, e para isso conta com parceiros de peso no Brasil e no exterior. O projeto está sendo chamado "vale do genoma", é o primeiro do Brasil e já está em funcionamento com o Cancer Center atendendo pacientes e coordenando a rede nacional de pesquisas, que atualmente conta com 17 instituições e 300 pesquisadores.

46.








IPEC

47.









48.









49.








IPEC

Toda essa infraestrutura deve impulsionar o setor de saúde e serviços na cidade, o bairro é o indutor e está recebendo dezenas de empreendimentos como fábrica de vacinas, fábrica de proteses, clínicas, laboratórios, centros de diagnósticos, edificios corporativos, empreendimentos comerciais e de serviços, centro de convenções, hoteis e lojas, além do shopping que também funciona como uma das âncoras do empreendimento. Vou postar mais fotos:

50. Centro de Convenções, capacidade 11 mil pessoas e 3 eventos simultâneos com isolamento acústico, poderá receber eventos do agronegócio com exposição de máquinas e equipamentos de grande porte.










51.









52. Hotel Ibis









53. Campus da UTFPR









54. Hospital Regional









55.1 Cilla Tower, corporativo. Ao lado deste, há outro na fundação. 









55.2 Cilla Tower









56. Central Park. Ao fundo, da esquerda p/ direita: Cilla Tower, Shopping, Hospital Regional, UTFPR (centro, bem ao fundo), Centro Biomédico, Residencial Cidade dos Lagos









57. O bairro tem 5 lagos e terá 5 parques. Desses, 3 estão prontos e abertos ao público:









58.









59.









60.










61.1 Centro Comercial Kuster, strip mall na entrada do bairro









61.2









61.3









62. Obras residenciais no bairro









63. Ao fundo, construção condominio Vista. Ao centro, tapume de um ed. residencial









64.









65.









66. Áreas de expansão. No local da foto, Nova Cidade. Ao fundo, a direita, Grand Forest. A esquerda e ao fundo, Bairru Urbanismo. Essa é uma das avenidas que fará integração ao centro e ao Cidade dos Lagos. O trecho urbano da BR 277 está sendo duplicado, terá mais 3 trincheiras e dois viadutos.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

67. Maquete Edificio Splendor, em Construção em frente ao Parque do Lago










68. Obra ed. Splendor









69. Splendor e Elegance









70. Eunice Guimaraes









80. Através de uma ppp, Guarapuava é a primeira cidade do Paraná a ter mais de 85% da cidade com iluminação em led.








RSN

81. 








Marco Antonio

82. 








Secom

83. 









84.


----------



## RA_Ribeiro (Feb 15, 2013)

Como é linda Guarapuava. Cidade com potencial enorme e cada vez mais explorado. O futuro já chegou por aqui. Parabens pelas belas imagens e informações!


----------



## moisesalexandre7 (Jul 18, 2012)

Espetacular as postagens, Passa! Parabéns! Jesus te abençoe!



[email protected]_Cwb said:


> 1. Avenida Guarapuava, bairro Cidade dos Lagos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Lindas fotos e linda cidade. Guarapuava é uma cidade esteticamente interessante e com parques e panoramas muito bacanas. É uma imagem muito diferente do que se vê da BR 277. Adoro ai. Parabéns Passa!


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Mas até mesmo essa "imagem que se vê da BR 277" está mudando.
Antes realmente a BR nao ajudava na primeira impressão que a cidade passava.. já que era meio largada e tinha pouca coisa interessante as margens.
Mas de uns tempos pra cá mudou muito... O Bairro Cidade dos Lagos e seus acessos já mudaram a cara .. daí veio o Jardim Botanico, Parque das Araucárias, obras de duplicação e trincheiras, postes de iluminação... Hoje quem chega a Guarapuava pela 277 já tem a certeza que está chegando em uma cidade grande... e vai melhorar mais já que tem obras de duplicação de mais um trecho.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Lindas fotos e linda cidade. Guarapuava é uma cidade esteticamente interessante e com parques e panoramas muito bacanas. É uma imagem muito diferente do que se vê da BR 277. Adoro ai. Parabéns Passa!


Obrigado Ice! De fato as margens da BR não tinha nada de especial, acho que isso é comum em muita cidades como Itajai por exemplo, onde quem passa pela 101 não imagina tudo que a cidade tem a oferecer. 



Jdolci said:


> Mas até mesmo essa "imagem que se vê da BR 277" está mudando.
> Antes realmente a BR nao ajudava na primeira impressão que a cidade passava.. já que era meio largada e tinha pouca coisa interessante as margens.
> Mas de uns tempos pra cá mudou muito... O Bairro Cidade dos Lagos e seus acessos já mudaram a cara .. daí veio o Jardim Botanico, Parque das Araucárias, obras de duplicação e trincheiras, postes de iluminação... Hoje quem chega a Guarapuava pela 277 já tem a certeza que está chegando em uma cidade grande... e vai melhorar mais já que tem obras de duplicação d


Exatamente, é uma rodovia de pista simples, com tráfego intenso de caminhões, os serviços atendem os caminhoneiros mas a duplicação melhorou:









Na 277, quem segue sentido oeste já consegue ver um skyline se formando no Cilla além da estufa do Jardim Botânico, dá p/ parar no Madero e apreciar o lanche com vistas para o parque. 


















Fotos: Grupo Madero


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Guarapuava , que ainda não conheço, com belos parques a cidade passando por uma fase muito boa na construção civil tanto em edifícios como no emergente bairro Cidade dos Lagos, gostei das fotos , belo thread [email protected]


Valeu Sidnei ldn, obrigado! É verdade, ela está passando por uma fase de crescimento no comércio, servicos e construção civil muito forte.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

85.








Dronex

86.









87.








Luiz Rosa

88.








Luisão Vascaíno

89.








Luisão Vascaíno

90.








Luiz Rosa

91.








Luiz Rosa

92.








Luisão Vascaino

93.








Tonico de Oliveira

94.








Tonico de Oliveira

95.








Tonico de Oliveira

96.









97.








Anderson Zacalusni

98.








Anderson Zacalusni

99.








Anderson Zacalusni

100.








Luisão Vascaino


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Bela cidade, deu aquela vontade de conhece la, rumo aos 200 mil, na próxima contagem talvez em 2022 ou 2023 chegue bem próximo.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Bela cidade, deu aquela vontade de conhece la, rumo aos 200 mil, na próxima contagem talvez em 2022 ou 2023 chegue bem próximo.


Os foristas da cidade acham que sim  é possível que ela esteja por volta dos 200k! A conferir no próximo censo.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

RA_Ribeiro said:


> Como é linda Guarapuava. Cidade com potencial enorme e cada vez mais explorado. O futuro já chegou por aqui. Parabens pelas belas imagens e informações!


Obrigado RA_Ribeiro!


moisesalexandre7 said:


> Espetacular as postagens, Passa! Parabéns! Jesus te abençoe!


Obrigado moisesalexandre7!


----------

